# Where to buy chum.



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

When I went on vacation in Ft. Meyers I wasinshore fishing with my Aunts husband. We would chum the bay and catch our own bait. Before I leftI picked up some chum from a feed store. I am planning on catching my own bait,Does anyone know of anywhere around here that you can buy chum in 50lb bags? I only see the small2gal buckets and such around here like at wallyworld and such. Yes I know you can always make your own but it is so much easier to just buy it. The stuff I have istropical fishfood and I mix extra manhaden oil to it. But go ahead and price tropical fishfood from a pet store. thanks for any responses in advance.


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

We get our chum fromTeam Chunky Love. It's the chum that makes the cum.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

But that still doesn't answer the question. Is there a place in town that you can buy chum in large amounts, 20-50lbs?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

i have heard of people using saw dust and menhaden oil or canned tuna or mackerel mixed,the saw dust will soak up fluid really well and also mix some sand in it to help the mix sink


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I just made some phone calls. Turns out that I found one place that has 2 kinds of Chum, or Fish Food if you prefer to call it that they use for the fish farms and ponds. One kindis floating, it is $18.00 for 50lb bag. The second one is a sinking Pellet type, which is $15.00 for 50lb. bag.

I am mixing in extra Mahaden oil in mine to make it a bit better. I have some already and wanted to know where I might get it in the local area for when I run out.

The places that sells it is Cantonment Feed & Supply (850) 968-9220.

Pine Forest Saddlery Farm was a bit more expensive but not by much. 

Now we know. But this is for ponds and such, but with the manhaden oil it should produce. And much less of a mess than making it on your own. This should work good for mullet, Pinfish, LY's, Manhaden, and Cigar minnow's.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...Chunk Loves 8hp wood chipper has been abused from shoving too many large grouper, AJ, and snapper carcasses thru it..and no longer spits out the delictible homade concoction, unfortunately. Plus I think the salt in the carcasses contributed to so much rust and breakage.:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That and putting in whole frozen fish!

Dodging half a trigger fish head that isspit out towards you is quite the expierience!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Even better is doing it on a 90+ degree day, huh Konz??? What a road we have traveled.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

thats awesome!:bowdown


----------

